# Engraving?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know someone who will engrave a firearm?


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

i looked around myself locally but ended up having to send my lower off to orion arms

http://www.orion-arms.com/

if you find someone that does it post it I would like to use someone local


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Award masters on palafox did a great job on a glock slide for me..


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

hey mullethunter, how much did award master charge? laser engrave or?

i always wondered if they needed a diamond bit or something to get through the tenifer coating


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't remember what their price was, but it wasn't anything crazy. I believe it was laser engraved. Looked really nice. I had it done for a fellow deputy on a glock 27 slide as a gift.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Award Masters*

They done some knife blades for me last year, there was a set up fee around 20.00 or so then the logo was around 7to 9.00 each so it was reasonable. However it has to be able to fit in a jig of sorts.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I've done hundreds of them in the past (no longer have the machine) There's 3 ways to do a Glock. Diamond point bit (very common item), Laser (not very common in the power needed to cut tenifer) and acid etching.

Acid etching gives the deepest, and in my opinion best result. But is much more expensive to do.

Over here in Mobile, Camillia Trophy will point engrave the top of the slide.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

There is a guy on rugerforum.com who goes by Calvin who has a pair of beautiful hand engraved P90's. None of the cheap stuff. Quality work shows!:thumbup:


----------

